# My 1st days gold and silver buying trades ! :D



## mkrichard (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok so this is my 1st day of buying stuff from the public, not friends or family...
I think some of you wil think im lieing about this, im not. I struck lucky, went to one customers house and she had all of this !!!

http://img218.imageshack.us/i/14102010022.jpg/

http://img508.imageshack.us/i/14102010023.jpg/

The next few hours im going to be busy testing this stuff! 

70g sterling silver
54g Gold ( not sure on K yet but allot is 18k ) and alot is antiques, diamond rings, cameo etc


----------



## nickvc (Oct 14, 2010)

Good start.
I wouldn't get too excited about the antique side of things,most these days end up in the pot unless they are of high quality or by a good maker. Diamonds in rings, again so many around that their value has also dropped to a silly value unless their of good colour and clarity and weigh at least a quarter of a carat or are really pretty settings and mounts. Cameos ,unless hard stone or extremely fine same again. 
Check out Fellows and Sons online and you will see what I mean,the gold price has signed the death knell for many average antique pieces which when the price was around £3 a gram for 9 ct would have fetched double that easily but at around £10 a gram it's melt time.
Keep any stones you can get out they have a value and buy a diamond tester to make sure that's what you have.
Happy hunting.


----------



## mkrichard (Oct 14, 2010)

Surely these must be worth more than spot  

http://img692.imageshack.us/i/14102010025.jpg/

http://img225.imageshack.us/i/14102010026.jpg/


----------



## nickvc (Oct 14, 2010)

Does the first ring in the picture have CZ stamped inside it?
If it does that stands for cubic zirconia,they are twice as heavy as diamonds and will show signs of wear on the table and facets.
The cameo to me looks like what people call pinchback which was a metal made to look like gold,it might just be the darkness of the photo, the cameo isn't particulary well carved so unless it's hard stone it's worth nothing(hard stone means what it says it's not shell but stone ).
Sorry but as I said it's not easy to find items worth more than the scrap value at present.
When buying stone set scrap you need to allow for the weight of stones,some heavily set bracelets can have nearly 3 - 5 grams of CZs in them. Take some out and weigh them get used to calculating the weights or lose money.


----------



## mkrichard (Oct 16, 2010)

http://img137.imageshack.us/g/img0102mcv.jpg/

Anthing worth saving out of that its all good condition jewllery.
And yes it does say C/Z and the cameo is 9ct gold as i have tested it. 
Do you think any of that would sell for above spot on ebay ?


----------



## nickvc (Oct 16, 2010)

mkrichard said:


> http://img137.imageshack.us/g/img0102mcv.jpg/
> 
> Anthing worth saving out of that its all good condition jewllery.
> And yes it does say C/Z and the cameo is 9ct gold as i have tested it.
> Do you think any of that would sell for above spot on ebay ?


. 

Can't comment on e bay never used it never will, it might be worth a try as some things seem to fetch silly money,the cameo will weigh maybe 2 or 3 grams and CZs are twice the weight of diamonds,the call is yours can't really advise you but don't be surprised if they sell below scrap or close to it,the antique and second-hand market is gone except for exceptional pieces because of the gold price!


----------

